# Excitted!!!!



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes i spelt that wrong because i'm too excited haha. Sunday we will be bringing a new girl home!!! She's 9months old and she's beautiful. Now to make room before she comes home with us. Glad to give this little lady a home that she can have for the rest of her little life <3


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*Aww I'm so happy for you :grin:*


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Don't forget the quarentine period and take her to the vet to make sure she is healthy


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Congratulations! I'm so glad to hear that you have found another hedgie at last!


----------

